# September Snow



## RamPainting LLC

We got a trace of snow last night here in the Colorado mountains, granted it was over 12,000 feet! But it's a good reminder that the white stuff is coming soon, Personally I'm not ready for snow, I plowed to the end of May and moved about 400" of snow this past winter. I guess it's time to start prepping for early October plowing once again


----------



## 07PSDCREW

WOW!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden

Extremely jealous! Good luck this winter :salute:


----------



## deicepro

Can you say CHUB!!


----------



## BUFF

Hey Brian I hope you guys don't bogart all the snow this year and let some over the divide to the front range......
I figured the peaks got something last night but the divide has been covered by clouds all day, I hope it's clear in the morning so I can get look at it.

David


----------



## Spucel

Nice!!:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## abbe

400" holy ****


----------



## RamPainting LLC

BUFF;1304978 said:


> Hey Brian I hope you guys don't bogart all the snow this year and let some over the divide to the front range......
> I figured the peaks got something last night but the divide has been covered by clouds all day, I hope it's clear in the morning so I can get look at it.
> 
> David


Me too, 8 months of plowing was a little ridicules last season!


----------



## RamPainting LLC

Camden;1304970 said:


> Extremely jealous! Good luck this winter :salute:


Thanks Man, best of luck to you guys as well!



abbe;1304995 said:


> 400" holy ****


It's a part of life living at 9,000 feet ASL


----------



## BUFF

RamPainting said:


> Me too, 8 months of plowing was a little ridicules last season!


Yeah I can see that but on the flip side the 400" allow the sledding to go on well into June, at least at the Snowy Range in Wyoming.


----------



## RamPainting LLC

Oh man, sledding was Epic last year! Rode from Oct 25th (road ride) to May 25th. Some of my buddies rode Jones Pass till July 4th, I went back to work Painting! payup

Photo was May 25th on Corona Pass


----------



## BUFF

Ah Corona is a sweet spot.......
The last pic looks like the air bladders on a avi backpack.


----------



## RamPainting LLC

BUFF;1305006 said:


> Ah Corona is a sweet spot.......
> The last pic looks like the air bladders on a avi backpack.


It is, I blow it off at the end of the season and repack it, Hope i never have to just it.


----------



## dfd9

Mixed feelings, ready for summer to be over with, not sure I'm ready for winter though. 

Looks good though, I am ready for hunting.


----------



## Spucel

dfd9;1305060 said:


> Mixed feelings, ready for summer to be over with, not sure I'm ready for winter though.
> 
> Looks good though, I am ready for hunting.


Hunting is a good transition into the snow


----------



## cold_and_tired

Like Buff said, I hope some of it makes it over the mountains this year. I heard that the front range was 3" away from it's driest winter ever. I only got to push five times.


----------



## klaus

'round here, 400" is a drought.  We almost got 800" last year. We hit 400" about mid February. 

http://alta.com/pages/snowfallhistory.php


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Holy s&@$!!!


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Thats 60 ft of snow !!! That's nuts!!


----------



## affekonig

Man I miss Colorado.


----------



## BUFF

affekonig;1305620 said:


> Man I miss Colorado.


Hate to break to you but Colorado doesn't miss you.........:laughing::laughing:

Just kidding man, I know you use to live in or around Steamboat and for the life of me I don't understand why you'd leave that for Naperville. Not that Naperville is all that bad (I'm in that area acouple of times a year) but it's not the Boat or Colorado.


----------



## Alaska Boss

There's been fresh snow here in September in the mountain tops all of September so far,.. and these are only at 3,000' elevation,... but then we get fresh snow every summer in August, in July, in June,... etc,... :bluebounc


----------



## justinizzi

Keep the pics coming


----------



## quicknova

Beautiful pics!


----------



## ken643

Awesome!! Love it


----------



## PrimoSR

RamPainting said:


> Oh man, sledding was Epic last year! Rode from Oct 25th (road ride) to May 25th. Some of my buddies rode Jones Pass till July 4th, I went back to work Painting! payup
> 
> Photo was May 25th on Corona Pass


Sweet pics!


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

I have been trucking out there all this summer . Beautiful country, especially I70 through Vale westward and speaking of Utah, the area running what is that 15/84 that goes up through Morgan and Snowville but that area anyhow! I was wondering how the plowing was so now I guess I have an answer. INCREDIBLE. Lol


----------



## Spucel

Great pics...wouldnt mind seeing that every morning!


----------



## crazyskier537

Mmmmhhh can't wait for the ski season. Too bad I won't be going out for another two months =(


----------



## cold_and_tired

Here is a picture of Pikes Peak that I took on my way to work the other day. Sorry for the quality.


----------



## backupbuddy

cold_and_tired;1310358 said:


> Here is a picture of Pikes Peak that I took on my way to work the other day. Sorry for the quality.


Hey that is a cool pic.Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

cold_and_tired;1310358 said:


> Here is a picture of Pikes Peak that I took on my way to work the other day. Sorry for the quality.


Had a very similar view up my way on Longs Peak, Mt Meeker and Indian Peaks the best thing is it isn't completely melting off.


----------



## cold_and_tired

BUFF;1311187 said:


> Had a very similar view up my way on Longs Peak, Mt Meeker and Indian Peaks the best thing is it isn't completely melting off.


Yeah, it's been in the 70's all week and there is still a third of the snow left on the peak. Only made it to 57 today. Winter is getting close!!


----------



## BUFF

It was / has been cool here too, but it looks like we'll get a dose of mid 70's over the weekend.


----------



## RamPainting LLC

Looks like we'll all be pushing snow tomorrow!


----------



## RamPainting LLC

PrimoSR;1307934 said:


> Sweet pics!


Thanks! Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## 496 BB

Think it will stick? I guess if it falls fast it would for a little while anyways.


----------



## BUFF

After some light rain it has changed to all snow, temp is holding at 31*. It had better pick up the pace if it going to do anything worth while. 
I guess I'll find out at 1;30a when I get up and check.


----------

